# A Few More From Last Weekend



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Was blessed to be able to go again last week and found a few more fish in Santa Rosa Sound.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice mess of fish and a whole lot of good eating!


----------



## bigtee (Jan 1, 2018)

Nice job! Good group of fish.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Good job finding the flatties!! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Everyone getting flatties!!! Good deal on some eats!!!


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Jason said:


> Everyone getting flatties!!! Good deal on some by eats!!!


By the way, that is a fine new boat you picked up.

Honestly, if I had to choose one boat to keep, my 23cc offshore or my floundering skiff, the offshore would have to go.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Well done. I haven't been out with all this rain. Wanted to go tonight but that's not going to happen with this weather. Congrats!


----------

